# Tourentreff Melsungen/Morschen



## exscade- (16. August 2013)

Schönen guten Abend,

gibt es denn hier im Forum ein paar Biker aus dem Raum zwischen Melsungen und etwa Morschen. Komme selbst aus einem kleinen Kaff dazwischen und wollte mal schauen ob denn ein paar "Nachbarn" auch hier angemeldet sind. 

Vielleicht wäre es ja dann möglich mal zusammen ne Runde zu drehen. Nur eins gleich mal vorne weg, fahre einen eher betagten Freerider und bin daher bergauf keiner von der schnellen Sorte. 

Und falls jemand ein paar Tipps hat für Touren/Strecken die freeridetauglich sind, sind diese gern gesehen. Denn oftmals enden die schönen Strecken bergab, die mir bisher unter die Räder gekommen sind, nach nur 500/600m...


----------



## Olca (24. September 2013)

Hi,
komme aus Deute bei Gudensberg.
Bin ab und zu mit ein paar Leuten ausm Ort am biken.
Meist Sonntag vormittags, sind noch etwas am erkunden und haben ein paar Runden um unseren Ort, mal in die Langenberge hinein, dann mal übern Quiller, rund um Melgershausen, Gensungen, Felsberg etc. 
Am liebsten Singletrails absurfen, aber davon haben wir noch nicht so viel gefunden.
Ab und zu auch mal in der Ersröder Ecke, wo man zwar wenige Singletrails hat, aber Super Kondition trainieren kann.
Meist CC lastig, Höhenmeter gehören mit dazu.
Sind alle so Ende 30 bis Ende 40 und mit Spaß an der Sache.
Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (25. September 2013)

na dann sollte ihr diesen Sonntag mit uns in bad wildungen fahren


----------



## Olca (25. September 2013)

Hi,
Klingt gut aber diesen Sonntag wird es leider nicht klappen, Family hat sich für Herbstmarkt auf der Sababurg eingetragen .
Wo startet ihr immer in BW ?
Gruß Olli


----------



## MTBmarkoT (25. September 2013)

wir fahren eigentliche jede Woche. Strecken werden zufällig gewählt. Es kommt zwischen Schwalmstadt und Kassel alles unter die Räder

so wie es sein sollte
achte auf die Einladungen und fahr halt irgendwann mal mit


----------

